# Quick-n-Easy Quiche



## Trudy (Oct 7, 2004)

Our oldest daughter (age 7) requests this quiche often, so when I made it for her this week, she was sure happy.  I like the fact that it calls for only 2 eggs.  Mix and match the cheeses to suit your taste.

QUICK QUICHE

1 cup shreeded Cheddar cheese 
1 cup shredded Swiss cheese (I usually use Mozarella) 
1 9-inch frozen ready-to-bake pie shell, thawed (I just make mine) 
1/2 cup real bacon bits (or crumbled cooked sausage) 
2 eggs 
1 cup milk 
1 teaspoon onion powder 
1/4 teaspoon black pepper 
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg 

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. In a medium bowl, combine the cheeses and sprinkle half of the mixture into the pie shell. Sprinkle with the bcon bits and then cover with the remaining cheese. 

In a small bowl, combine the eggs, milk, onion powder, and pepper and beat until thoroughly mixed. Pour over the cheese and sprinkle with the nutmeg. 

Bake for 40-45 minutes or until firm and a wooden toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean. Cool for 5 minutes before slicing into wedges. 

Sometimes I will serve this with a salad and bread for a nice lunch or if we have it at supper time, I'll make some fried potatoes to go along with it. 


Trudy Powell
Independent Watkins Associate
www.mo3bk.com


----------

